# Fastcaps for eo



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

Are these g2g with eo recipes also?


----------



## borderbound (Jan 29, 2014)

Which membrane material ??


----------



## t.c.jones (Jan 29, 2014)

For eo I will use zap caps. They a chemical resistant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think the fastcaps state the membrane, but there is only 1 type not a choice of membranes like others.

If it is the wrong type membrane will it just block sooner?

It won't tear and let through unfiltered oil will it?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2014)

Will melt from eo acidity if incorrect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn, looks like I'm ordering zapcaps 2moro then lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2014)

Did it melt ? LOL.  What are u making now. Pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Did it melt ? LOL.  What are u making now. Pm me




Hello dude, my inbox is full, I need on a pc to clear it so can't send, basicly just something like testbase in eo and tren250 in 50/50 gso-eo.

Also going to try mct with my test'e instead of gso to thin it, no eo tho.

Just ran out so need my next cycle made.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still not sure if an guaiacol+ mct is better then eo as a carrier+solvent.

If I went with mct+guaiacol would it be as think as eo?

Also means a whole new set of recipes which I don't think iv got time to trial and error from scratch again.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

Test base in oil uses guilacol..no eo and can be made Max 80-100 mg ml depending on quality. ..
Test e w/ mct and plain bb is fine
Tren 250 that 50/50 blend is fine if you are fine with eo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeh iv always made mt test 2/20 gso but want to try mct to thin it.

Test base 100mg/ml with 100%eo 15% g since, still a work in progress wasn't sure if it wud hold on less as iv only made it twice. So do u say no eo then ib?

With no eo blends I want to use mct to thin it rather then gso I think.

And my trene250 and maste200 are 50/50 gso/eo .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Test base in oil uses guilacol..no eo and can be made Max 80-100 mg ml depending on quality. ..
> Test e w/ mct and plain bb is fine
> Tren 250 that 50/50 blend is fine if you are fine with eo




Can u mix oils ok ie gso/mct 50/50 to thin the carrier?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes nuke ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

Just receive my fast caps and they have PES on the box, is this the membrane type?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes sir. PES (polyethersulfone) membranes are Acid and base resistant and one fast  cap does 5 liters.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yes sir. PES (polyethersulfone) membranes are Acid and base resistant and one fast  cap does 5 liters.




Does this mean PES will filter eo no problem?


----------



## warrenboy (Feb 5, 2014)

are there any side effects of these??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

warrenboy said:


> are there any side effects of these??




Filtering? No. only sterile oil ;


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

Only side effect I get Is a headache from nuke.    Yes will filter no problemo séniõr..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Only side effect I get Is a headache from nuke.    Yes will filter no problemo séniõr..




 :'(


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

I now have fast caps and zap caps in so its all good baby


----------

